# Netbook fährt nicht mehr hoch



## Kalito (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich hatte in letzter Zeit das Problem, dass mein laptop sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen selber neustartet und ab und zu die Grafikkarte einen Knall bekommt und ich den Rechner manuell ausschalten muss. Jetzt ist es aber so, das mein Laptop nicht mehr startet. Er fährt hoch, aber dann kommt ganz kurz eine Fehlermeldung (kurz= 1sekunde) und macht wieder einen Neustart. Nach mehrmaligen Durchlauf konnte ich erkennen, das die boot.ini beschädigt ist. Ansich müsste ich ja eine Wiederherstellung des systemes machen. Geht dies auch mit einen externen Laufwerk über usb oder ist ein Stick besser?

Lohnt sich eine Reparatur überhaupt noch bei den oben genannten  Problemen?

Gruß


----------



## PC Heini (6. Juli 2011)

Grüss Dich

Wenn Du von externen Laufwerken booten willst, muss das Bios dies zulassen. ( First boot USB oder so ähnlich ). Ein Stick müsste erst dafür hergerichtet werden.
Eine Systemreparatur lohnt sich immer, sofern keine Hardware defekt ist.
Wie sieht das starten im abesicherten Modus aus?


----------



## Kalito (8. Juli 2011)

Also,

wenn ich den Netbook so hochfahren will, sehe ich am ANfang das Startbildshirm, wo ich die F2-Taste für das Setup-Meü drücken kann. Danach kommt für eine Sekunde die Naricht und er startet neu. Hab jetzt über externes Laufwerk eien Windows-CD eingelegt und er startet auch diese, aber dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: "Es wurde ein Problem festgestellt. Windows wurde heruntergefahren, damit der Computer nicht beschädigt wird" Weiterhin sagt er mir, das ich CHKDSK /F ausführen soll, aber wie?

als technische Info kam folgendes:
STOP: 0x0000007B (0xF7AFA63C, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)


----------



## sheel (8. Juli 2011)

Hi

7B ist ein Festplattenfehler.

Kaputte Festplatte, Treiberproblem, Kaputtes Mainboard...?

Zu den anderen Werten such ich noch...


----------



## Kalito (8. Juli 2011)

ich hab jetzt aus Zeitgründen das Ding neu aufgesetzt. Brauch den Laptop für Studium und Arbeit. Bisher funktioniert das auch soweit gut. Muss nur noch die Treiber wieder draufknallen 

Trotzdem Danke


----------

